
Show HN: A lightweight online IDE to write JavaScript SPA in you GitHub gists - 3cp
https://gist.dumber.app
======
3cp
Very easy to test your idea in Aurelia, Aurelia 2, Inferno, Preact, React,
Svelte, and Vue 2.

* Save code in your own GitHub gists, public or private.

* Almost no backend. Backend is only for GitHub OAuth and centralised trace cache for performance.

* Bundler runs purely in browser.

* Built with Aurelia. Less than 10k LOC (js, html, scss) so far. [https://github.com/dumberjs/dumber-gist](https://github.com/dumberjs/dumber-gist)

* Runs on a tiny DigitalOcean $5/mth box. With a CloudFlare free plan to cache static resources.

It's named Dumber Gist, as it runs on a new bundler called dumber
[https://dumber.js.org](https://dumber.js.org) (a successor of aurelia-cli
built-in bundler).

~~~
stagas
Looks very professionally executed, well done! My only feedback, the name
doesn't do it justice, "dumber". If you have plans to take it further, I would
suggest coming up with a better branding that suits. I can easily see it
sitting along CodePen or Glitch, especially if you can offer a more permanent
hosting/deployment on those gists, it would be a very valuable tool for
spinning up PoCs and various utilities for a team. Again, congrats on
launching. It looks awesome.

~~~
sciencewolf
I'm seconding this. Love the product, hate the name.

~~~
3cp
To be honest, I used to call it gist-code then I renamed it halfway into it. I
guess that was a better name after all :D

------
newusertoday
it says serviceworker not supported in this browser. I am on latest firefox

~~~
3cp
Service Worker is not available in Firefox private window. Try a normal
Firefox window.

